# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Механизм саморазрушения

## Nek

Давно пытаюсь разобраться, что гонит человека в могилу? Казалось бы ответ прост - якобы "проблемы в жизни" и т.п. Но ведь это вовсе не причины - это лишь внешнее проявление. А настоящая причина где-то глубже и именно она заставляет механизм саморазрушения работать. Проще говоря, происходит некая жизненная ситуация, после чего этот механизм срабатывает у нас в голове. Но почему он при тех же условиях не срабатывает в голове другого человека, который продолжает жить дальше? Своя душа - потёмки.

----------


## Nek

А причина возникновения мыслей об уходе из жизни? Она откуда? Где-то ведь это берётся?

----------


## Unity

> А причина возникновения мыслей об уходе из жизни? Она откуда? Где-то ведь это берётся?


 Наверное, причина в слабости – и нежеланьи понимать – как именно устроен человечий разум, как функционирует он; что такое человек – и каково его Предназначенье в Жизни...

----------


## Nek

Я немного не про то. Честь - это ведь не функция сознания, а качество характера. А саморазрушение рождается не в характере, его основы скорее всего в подсознании. Вот почему они иногда срабатывают - мне непонятно.

----------


## Nek

Подсознание рождает характер, а не наоборот.

----------


## Nek

Да. В сознании сидит всё то, что мы понимаем и осознаём мысленно. В подсознании лежат другие механизмы, опасные. Инстинкты, например, рефлексы и что-то ещё, о чём знать не следует, но хочется для разрешения проблемы.

----------


## Nek

Если бы и был такой инстинкт, то во-первых, само слово честь вряд ли бы появилось, поскольку оно действовало бы подсознательно на нас изнутри. Во-вторых, в мире не было бы бесчестия, а это уже утопия. В третьих - честь ты можешь описать словами, дать определение, и самое главное - назвать причины её наличия в том или ином человеке или поступке.

----------


## материалист

> Если бы и был такой инстинкт, то во-первых, само слово честь вряд ли бы появилось, поскольку оно действовало бы подсознательно на нас изнутри. Во-вторых, в мире не было бы бесчестия, а это уже утопия. В третьих - честь ты можешь описать словами, дать определение, и самое главное - назвать причины её наличия в том или ином человеке или поступке.


 Nek, прав Red. Мне попадалась даже такая формулировка: "Господина отличает от раба то, что господину известна разница между честью и бесчестием". В обезьяньей стае высокоранговая особь всегда выше низкоранговой. А в человеческом обществе нередко бывает, что мудрый беднее наивного. Функция механизма саморазружения - снизить социальный статус человека до соответствующего его общественному положению.
прошу прощения за цинизм :-)

----------


## Викторыч

> Нет я не это имел ввиду.
> Есть терпила. Тот который будет жить даже если жизнь говно.


 Вот тут то и возникает сложный вопрос. Древние воины вонзали в себя кинжал, дабы не помереть рабом при неблагополучном исходе битвы. Да, но как при таком раскладе будет выглядеть дальнейшая судьба после такого ухода? Может всё таки существуют поправки на суицид в Канонах Вселенной?

----------


## материалист

> Нет я не это имел ввиду.
> Есть терпила. Тот который будет жить даже если жизнь говно. То есть он скажет блин жить невыносимо и шансов на улучшение у меня нет но жить буду. Он будет терпеть и не важно что он в говне и не выйдет из него.
> А вот кто скажет "Такого я терпеть НЕ СОБИРАЮСЬ" и пойдет и сделает суицид это человек чести. Для него смерть лучше говна.
> А функция инстинкта чести это защита себя от говна путем самоликвидации.
> Например у тебя есть выбор умереть от рака или от пули. Терпила будет терпеть рак так как хочет жить еще дольше.
> А человек чести пустит себе пулю в голову так как он не будет терпеть такое говно. Он защитил себя от говна путем самоликвидации.
> На марсе нет проблем? Нет. Почему? Потому-что там людей нет. Нет человека нет проблемы. Люди чести.
> Но такой инстинкт дан далеко не всем и статистика это показывает.


 Научно-технический прогресс сделал с понятиями в обществе примерно то же, что теория относительности с научной картиной мира. То есть в эпоху технологической конкуренции стали выигрывать те общности, в которых больше "ботаников", а "самурайство" отошло на второй план, хотя на самом низовом уровне решает по прежнему оно.

----------


## zmejka

> учёные доказали, что проживание выше определённого уровня от земли чревато суицидальными мыслями


 эмм.... а откуда это? ссылочку можно? )

----------


## Kirin

Аахахаха. Блин, я поржал откровенно. В жизни не читал более максималистского, идеалистичного бреда, чем этот. Если честь - это ИНСТИНКТ, получается, что у животных тоже он должен быть? Просто огонь! 
"Хватит это терпеть!" (с) Жириновский
" ...лучше убейтесь чем терпите говно и не пытайтесь ничего менять…." (с) 
Та честь, о которой тут все рассказывает Ред не имеет ничего общего с суицидом. Умереть от собственных рук с честью возможно, но это совсем не тоже самое, что просто самоубиться от того, что где-то дал слабину. Самураи умирали от сеппуку, чтобы спасти своих близких или умереть с достоинством не отдавшись врагу. Но наврядли они хотели умереть и их посещали мысли о суициде. Просто они знали, что так нужно. И в этом есть честь потому, что они проявили силу воли, умерев во имя цели. В большем же количестве суицидов нет никакой высшей цели, кроме как удовлетворить потребность себя любимого и избавиться от тяжких переживаний. Умирающие от рака безусловно сильно страдают и имеют право на добровольный уход из жизни. Но не все из них хотят этого. И это вовсе не означает, что они терпилы. Просто эти люди хотят бороться до конца. Прожить свои последниче часы, наслаждаясь моментами и простыми радостями жизни. Это очень тяжело, через боль переступать очень тяжко,да еще и не падать духом. Это огромная сила воли. И это честь! А вовсе не терпимость. И тут наступает на пятки главный этический вопрос - а собственно мера какая? Когда уже терпеть не стоит и пора с честью убиться? Подросток, который только что расстался со своей первой любовью и хочет умереть - это с честью? А человек лишившийся рук-ног, с честью?  Когда наступает момент при котором самоубийство, как единственный способ решить проблему, социально оправдан и к нему может применяться такое понятие, как честь?
По теме:
Каждый человек индивидуален. И нервная система у каждого тоже разная. Разное воспитание, характер и темперамент.  Одни, имея крепкую нервную систему, адекватное воспитание, полностью развитый и здоровый разум, могут лишиться рук-ног, потерять всю семью и пережить горе, при адекватном переживании этого процесса, вполне могут жить дальше и вести полноценную жизнь. Другие же, с нестабильной нервной системой, крайне эмоциональные, невротики, с проблемным социальным окружением, встретившись с теми же проблемами, решат, что единственный их шанс - это умереть. Собственно, даже самая простая  ситуация с точки зрения здорового, адекватного человека, может вывести их из равновесия.  Просто они, говоря человеческим языком, все слишком близко воспринимают к сердцу. Очень эмоциональны, мнительны и т.д. Большинство суицидников именно такие. Хотя существует свой порог для каждого человека. И чем крепче нервная система, тем он выше. Если человек вдруг решил, что ему плохо, у него депра, хочется умереть, то скорей всего, такому человеку нужно ко врачу и таблеточки. Очень характерно это у подростков. В это время возникают всякие гормональные всплески, эмоциональная нестабильность. И всякая туфтовая ерунда кажется просто верхом человеческих страданий. Важен еще социальный фактор. Известно, что самые счастливые люди живут в Африке(исследования можно поискать в инете). Почему же в месте, где постоянная борьба за выживание, голод и болезни, такие счастливые люди. Ответ прост: для счастья им нужно не много, чистая вода простая еда. Но для европейского разума - этого слишком мало. Ему кроме этого обязательно нужен мощный социальный статус. Денег бы побольше, машину, квартиру, жену красотку обязательно, работу хорошую. Это вам не какие-то вшивые ракушки красивые. Но это еще не все. Нужно же, чтобы и найти себя. Реализовать себя во всех социальных ролях. Найти свое место в жизни. Иначе никак. И получается, что в тех местах планеты, где у людей подобные стандарты и им тяжело при этом достичь их, самоубийств и несчастных людей поболее будет. И никаких особых причин нет. Онли физиология и социальные установки.

----------


## Викторыч

> Та честь, о которой тут все рассказывает Ред не имеет ничего общего с суицидом.


 Почему это не имеет? У меня как раз один приятель грозился покончить с собой. Уж не знаю не ведаю сам он либо само так вышло, но через пару месяцев труп его в ванной всё же плавал. А причиной его высказываний послужило типа вынужденное прекращение по сложившейся экономической ситуации  деятельности приносящее не малую прибыль. Жена его бросила, квартира обгоревшая после пожара, понимание того что вряд ли предвидятся какие средства к существованию вполне возможно и подтолкнуло к трагическому завершению сознательного жизненного пути. Да, но в таком варианте нужно твёрдо понять что жизнь потеряла окончательно и безповоротно всякий смысл. Но это уже дело сугубо личное.

----------


## Kirin

> Почему это не имеет? У меня как раз один приятель грозился покончить с собой. Уж не знаю не ведаю сам он либо само так вышло, но через пару месяцев труп его в ванной всё же плавал. А причиной его высказываний послужило типа вынужденное прекращение по сложившейся экономической ситуации деятельности приносящее не малую прибыль. Жена его бросила, квартира обгоревшая после пожара, понимание того что вряд ли предвидятся какие средства к существованию вполне возможно и подтолкнуло к трагическому завершению сознательного жизненного пути. Да, но в таком варианте нужно твёрдо понять что жизнь потеряла окончательно и безповоротно всякий смысл. Но это уже дело сугубо личное.


 Ок. И причем тут честь? Ты этим что хотел доказать, что у твоего друга жена стерва, бросившая его во время сложной ситуации(хотя может он просто ее задолбал), что ему не подвезло с бизнесом? Или то, что он вместо того, чтобы взять себя в руки и как-то нормализовать ситуацию, решил скопытиться? Где здесь честь? Человеку было тяжело, он страдал и не нашел сил, чтобы встать и двигаться дальше. Безусловно, чтобы что-то сделать в жизни, надо иметь волю и терпение. Но можно не терпеть и сразу откинуться, но чести в этом нет. Ты просто избавишь себя от тяжести груза, сделаешь себе легче. То есть поступишь эгоистично. Ты умрешь ради великой цели? Нет. Ты спасешь своей смертью кого-то? Нет. Ты просто сделаешь себе хорошо. Так что не надо самообманываться, если вы решитесь помереть, то просто сдохните, без всякой чести. И снова я задаю вопрос. В какой момент смерть самоубийцы становится смертью чести? Вся проблема самоубийц в том, что они выхода не видят или считают, что силы, которые надо затратить на решение проблемы слишком большие,  непомерно огромные для них. Что, подросток, который испытывает трудности в школе,режет вены в ванной - это смерть с честью? А ведь ему трудно, очень. 
Так в какой момент надо говорить: все,хватит! лучше умереть, чем жить так! И никто не ответит потому, что в целом всегда есть способ все изменить. Если не окружение, то свое отношение. Да и терпеть зачем? Да, одни могут терпеть всю жизнь с лицом окфейс. А другие встанут и скажут: Стоп, больше я не буду терпеть! Все изменится. Я этого добьюсь. И у этих людей гораздо больше чести потому, что они не спасовали перед обстоятельствами. А третьи скажут: Это слишком трудно для меня, лучше сдохнуть красиво, чем вот это терпеть. Но где тут честь... просто облегчить себе судьбу, вот и все.   



> Просто у большинства животных нет инстинкта чести так как мозг еще не достаточно развитый/большой.


 ОМФГ. Меня просто убивает эта формулировка. НЕТ инстинкта чести. Это чушь. Честь - социальной этическое понятие, оно не может быть сведено к инстинкту. 
Ну и у вас какое-то кривое понятие о чести. Хотя...каждый вкладывает в это что-то свое. Для меня честь - это не спасовать перед трудностями, с честью выдержать все жизненные испытания, с честью и достоинством защищать своих родных. А для вас помереть...ок

----------


## Викторыч

> Для меня честь - это не спасовать перед трудностями, с честью выдержать все жизненные испытания


 Что то не захотелось моему знакомому шарить по помойкам да мелочь стрелять. Какая то сомнительная честь для выдерживания трудностей. Можно конечно глаголить со своей колокольни якобы не существует безвыходных ситуаций. Вот ни как не устроил его выше описаный выход, и он взял вот и утонул.

----------


## Kirin

> Не только смерть дело чести.


 Иии?  Поясни.



> Что то не захотелось моему знакомому шарить по помойкам да мелочь стрелять. Какая то сомнительная честь для выдерживания трудностей. Можно конечно глаголить со своей колокольни якобы не существует безвыходных ситуаций. Вот ни как не устроил его выше описаный выход, и он взял вот и утонул.


 Ооо...ну конечно. Ведь у нас в стране как... Если у тебя критическая ситуация, то ты не пойдешь горбатиться на две-три работы, например дворником. Неет... Возникает почему-то сразу одна мысль, вернее две. Спиться или пойти побираться. А потом мы удивляемся, че это у нас везде лица кавказкой национальности. Да потому что они занимают те ниши, которые занять русскому человеку не позволяет гордыня. Не думаю, что у вашего друга все было настолько плохо, что прям и не найти банальной работы грузчика, курьера, дворника, с которой многие справятся, попросить помощи у друга. Или он был слишком горд для этого? Ну так это не честь,а гордыня. Конечно эмоционально тяжело после того, как все имел потерять все. Но еще сложнее встать после этого на ноги, наступить на свое горло и подавить гордыню. Пересилить себя то трудно. Но причем тут честь? Это не честь, а гордыня. Я слишком важен, чтобы марать себя, я слишком высшее создание для грязной работы. Так что все рассказы про честь выглядят как попытка оправдаться перед собой. Если уж в жизни не сложилось, то хоть помру красиво...с честью!
"Никогда, никогда Воробьянинов не протягивал руку! - Так протянете ноги, старый дуралей!" (с)



> Он лучше знал что ему нужно.


 Он то знал, как ему казалось. Это конечно его дело, какой путь выбрать. Только не надо это оправдывать честью.

----------


## Викторыч

> че это у нас везде лица кавказкой национальности. Да потому что они занимают те ниши, которые занять русскому человеку не позволяет гордыня.


 Во первых не кавказской, а среднеазиатской национальности работают дворниками. У кавказской как ты говоришь также гордыня не позволяет. Во вторых славянина в дворники уж ни как не возьмёт руководство ДЕЗа. Потому как половина официальных выплат тупо присваивает себе. Таджику и того вполне достаточно, рубли то на родине того стоят и на них можно безбедно прожить подольше чем в РФ. В третьих положена уборочная техника. На которую средства тупо распиливаются. А механизаторы из сёл полагаю с ней бы справились. Но зачем? Таджики, узбеки и киртизы вполне устраивают. Так что ни каким дворником и вообще не квалифицированным работником ни кто ни кого не ждёт. Такие пачками в очереди стоят. Ну это уже отклонение от темы.



> Он то знал, как ему казалось. Это конечно его дело, какой путь выбрать. Только не надо это оправдывать честью.


 Дело в том что у каждого своё восприятие разных понятий. Кто то на свалке работает и считает что честный.

----------


## Kirin

> Во первых не кавказской, а среднеазиатской национальности работают дворниками.


 Эксперт по дворникам.



> У кавказской как ты говоришь также гордыня не позволяет. Во вторых славянина в дворники уж ни как не возьмёт руководство ДЕЗа. Потому как половина официальных выплат тупо присваивает себе. Таджику и того вполне достаточно, рубли то на родине того стоят и на них можно безбедно прожить подольше чем в РФ. В третьих положена уборочная техника. На которую средства тупо распиливаются. А механизаторы из сёл полагаю с ней бы справились. Но зачем? Таджики, узбеки и киртизы вполне устраивают. Так что ни каким дворником и вообще не квалифицированным работником ни кто ни кого не ждёт. Такие пачками в очереди стоят.


 Ну правильно, зачем платить больше и получать одну и ту же фигню, когда можно сэкономить. Мы сами себя к этому привели. Ничего удивительного. Но да,это отклонение от темы... конечно же, большем нам, бедным русичам,  негде прокормиться. Либо бизнесмен, либо сразу бомж. Иного не дано. 



> Дело в том что у каждого своё восприятие разных понятий.


 Это да. Кто-то и ворует ради чести, и убивает...



> Кто то на свалке работает и считает что честный.


 Да...а кто-то работает на свалке!  Вот по-настоящему бесчестный человек! Сажать таких надо! Ничего святого! Ай-ай-ай.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nek

Видно, не выдерживает человек, когда наваливается всё и сразу. Но вот я знаю такой пример. Знал я одного человека с очень непростой судьбой. Скажу сразу - о суициде он не думал, а наоборот хотел своим трудом добиться чего-то в этой жизни. В подростковом возрасте жизнь у него шла как у всех, ни много ни мало, друзья были. Потом он поступил в универ после 11 класса, проучился пару лет, девушку встретил, правда немного у них общего было - из-за чего шло недопонимание, перебранки и пр. Они расстались, но она залетела, у них родился ребёнок. Он ещё доучивался, но на работу не спешил - понимал, что если вышку не получит, желаемой работы и зарплаты ему не видать. Год или два у них были с бывшей женой очень напряжённые отношения - чел переживал по этому поводу, что всё так получилось, но руки на себя не накладывал и даже особо не думал об этом. Чуть позже друзья у него появились, другая девушка - всеми этими людьми он очень дорожил, но через пару-тройку лет он растерял всех этих людей по разным причинам, причём в одночасье. К тому времени он уже работал на хорошей работе - как в плане зарплаты, так и для души, как он мне сам рассказывал. После такого потрясения он сказал, что сможет прыгнуть выше головы, уволился с работы и уехал в другой город, где ни разу не был - начал жизнь с чистого листа. Пару раз приезжал, мы общались, я всю череду его жизни видел, видел как тяжело ему приходилось, как из-за людей переживает потерянных, но духом он никогда не падал (так его воспитали). И лицо у него всегда довольное было, не привык человек жаловаться. А потом однажды он взял и переехал обратно в наш город - но вот только что-то изменилось в нём, как треснувшая ваза. С третьей по счёту женой он в том городе расстался, приехал сюда, сказал, что в родном городе лучше. На работу этот человек всегда мог устроиться - с двумя-то высшими и большим желанием. Так он и работал и жил тут, не жаловался. А потом как-то пропал зимой. Ушёл в лес, отравился и замёрз. При нём нашли паспорт и записку с надписью "alone" и смайлик.

Вот вам ещё один пример - человек не дурак, не ханжа и не размазня, а вполне нормальный и адекватный парень, с чувством юмора. Многое мог и умел, а вот не получалось по жизни у него ничего, хотя старался изо всех сил - я сам это наблюдал, т.к. мы много общались.

Это к вопросу о гранях.

----------


## Kirin

Ну это то, о чем я говорил. У каждого своя мера. Только причем тут честь? Просто облегчение своей участи.
И я так и не понял, правда, в чем сложность была у вашего друга, но верю вам.

----------


## Kirin

> Я все подробно объяснил. Не понимаешь ну и ладно.


 ОМГ, я то как раз все понял.))) И решил для себя, что эта идея - полная чушь) Бездоказательная. Потому что я так и не увидел здесь ни одного примера, факта или аргумента, показывающего ту грань, когда обычный жалкий человек, решивший сбежать от своих проблем, вдруг становится достойно, с честью умершим человеком.  Или человек, убивший 10-х детей, насильник, повесившийся в камере, чтобы его самого не нагнули и не подвергли пыткам в тюрьме, тоже становится человеком умершим с честью? Или мужчина, проигравшийся в казино, как дурак, оставив семье долги и умерший от собственных рук тоже умрет с честью? В чем честь, в том, что они поняли насколько отстойно поступили и не выдержали мук совести? Сбежали как трусы. Умереть с честью можно только живя с честью. В самой же смерти ее нет. И в выборе умереть тоже. То, о чем ты говоришь не ИНСТИНКТ ЧЕСТИ, а организованный человеческий разум, сила воли. У человека достаточно разума и воли, чтобы выбрать жить или умереть, есть или голодать и т.д. У самураев и суицидников есть выбор. Но если самураи делают свой выбор в пользу высшей цели, это полностью выбор разума, требующий силы воли, то суицидники по большей части потакают своему внутреннему Я, своим эмоциям, своим желаниям, и во многом, своей слабости.

----------


## Nek

Kirin, они ничему не потакают. Они просто делают свой выбор вот и всё. Как говорил Крылов - "Кто виноват из них, кто прав - судить не нам". Мне кажется настоящему механизму саморазрушения невозможно сопротивляться, если вспомнить Фрейда.

----------


## Kirin

Да никто не спорит, что это их выбор. У нас у всех каждый день есть выбор, отдохнуть или работать, поесть или поспать, простые выборы, а есть и моральные, тяжелые выборы. Но они всегда есть. А суицидники для себя видят только один выбор. Даже говоря о том, что механизму саморазрушения нельзя сопротивляться( что далеко не так даже по Фрейду) вы уже ведете себя к какому-то одному пути. А если самооправдываться смертью с честью, чтобы не страдать, то смысла в чем бы то ни было нет. В жизни, в смерти, в этом форуме, в этих беседах и посиделках. Любой врач, психолог, психотерапевт всеравно постарается вывести к осознанию нескольких решений проблемы, какого-то внутриличностного конфликта. С помощью лекарств, терапии, бесед...

----------


## Nek

Да знаю я. Понимаешь фишка в чём - лет 8 назад мне говорили примерно те же слова, что и ты сейчас. Я внутренне с ними соглашался на все сто, а говорил, что всё это не правда. А сейчас я говорю, что они правы, а внутри знаю, что нет (ничего личного). Туннельный синдром, про который ты говоришь - "всё или ничего" - он не всегда в наших случаях возникает. Пример опять же в той истории, которую я привёл несколькими постами выше.

----------

